# Jungian personality profiles



## Lukecash12

Jung was a top notch intellect, and while his positions on metaphysics and philosophical ethics still seem loosely based in reality, his work in Freudian psychology was brilliant and continues to be useful. Jung didn't exactly name any disorders, or come up with patient treating methods that we see used very much today, but he was more into examining behavior and thinking in general. One thing everyone should know, though, is that Jung was born in 1875 and died in the 1960's, so while he founded modern analytical psychology, his work is more basic and over-speculative compared to the analytical psychology being written on and honed upon today.

If you'd like to, please share your personality profile, and your understanding of Jungian psychology: http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp

As for me, I'm an INTJ: 100 introverted, 88 intuitive, 50 thinking, 67 judging.

P.S. The terms "introvert" and "extrovert" originated with Carl Jung.


----------



## clavichorder

This is almost identical to MBTI is it not?


----------



## Ukko

Your Type is
INFJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
56 25 12 33

"Moderately expressed introvert", it says. That pretty much fits my non-Jungian self analysis. Many of the statements fit my sentiments only very approximately.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> This is almost identical to MBTI is it not?


Seems pretty familiar.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Introverted	Sensing	Feeling	Judging
56 1 25 56

This says I'm a Protector, willing to work long, hard, quietly doing thankless jobs, frequently overworked, misunderstood and undervalued but valuing my family and circle of friends and giving happily of myself to those in need. I don't know how accurate a random computer test is, but it seems like that description is usually how I end up.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Here's an interesting experiment! Guess the Meyer-Briggs test for composers! What was Mozart? Tchaikovsky?

I bet Glazunov was an INTJ. I think his over all personality, not to mention his musical expression shows a deeply analytical, intuitive soul. A quote I found from him in a book: "Never let your emotions control you." He could say that again!


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Here's an interesting experiment! Guess the Meyer-Briggs test for composers! What was Mozart? Tchaikovsky?
> 
> I bet Glazunov was an INTJ. I think his over all personality, not to mention his musical expression shows a deeply analytical, intuitive soul. A quote I found from him in a book: "Never let your emotions control you." He could say that again!


It would be more fun for me if my type meant anything to me at all. I'm the center of the universe after all and if I can't reference things from my understanding of myself, then its pointless. I still can't get a consistent result from these quizzes. I suppose I can take the test again and see what I get...


----------



## clavichorder

Your Type is 
INFP
Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
11	38	50	67

There we go. I've gotten that one many times before. But people who are really obsessed with typing don't always agree with that score.


----------



## clavichorder

Now that the center of the universe has been established, I think I'll venture to type a composer. Medtner was probably an ISTJ. Tchaikovsky probably an INFP. I'm just shooting in the dark here. Beethoven, possibly INTP?


----------



## Sid James

After doing the test, my "type" is -
ISFJ 
Introverted Sensing Feeling Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
33 31 62 11 

The career guide was pretty accurate & these are the people supposedly also of this type: 

Jimmy Carter, Frederic Chopin, Jane Fonda


----------



## Igneous01

did it twice before, both result as INTJ, the description fits for the most part


----------



## Couchie

something about being unique and labels and pigeonholes


----------



## eorrific

I got INTP
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
67 25 31 22

Filburt of the animated show _Rocko's Modern Life_ is described an INTP. Well, my friends wouldn't disagree to the similarity since most of the time my expression is similar to the following:


----------



## Praeludium

INTP
Introverted	IntuitiveThinking	Perceiving
67	88	25	56

Now I'm not sure one could define an human being just with about 70 yes/no questions -_-'
I don't think I'm that intuitive by the way.

These tests are funny. But is there any psychologist here ? What would a psychologist think of this ?
To be honnest it make sme think of the tests in women's magazine


----------



## Sid James

^^ Yes, it is a bit iffy, questionable, but as the OP pointed out, Carl Jung died like about 50 years ago, so I don't doubt his theories would have been challenged since then. But from what I can gather, his ideas/theories hold more water than those of Freud (?)...


----------



## Art Rock

Your Type is 
ISTJ
Introverted	Sensing Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
89	50	25	56


The one word that best describes Inspectors is superdependable. Whether at home or at work, Inspectors are extraordinarily persevering and dutiful, particularly when it comes to keeping an eye on the people and products they are responsible for. In their quiet way, Inspectors see to it that rules are followed, laws are respected, and standards are upheld.


----------



## hawk

Your Type is 
ENFJ 
Extraverted Intuitive Feeling Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
1 25 75 1 


Part of the description which in a general way sounds accurate~

ENFJs are the benevolent 'pedagogues' of humanity. They have tremendous charisma by which many are drawn into their nurturant tutelage and/or grand schemes. Many ENFJs have tremendous power to manipulate others with their phenomenal interpersonal skills and unique salesmanship. But it's usually not meant as manipulation -- ENFJs generally believe in their dreams, and see themselves as helpers and enablers, which they usually are. 

ENFJs are global learners. They see the big picture. The ENFJs focus is expansive. Some can juggle an amazing number of responsibilities or projects simultaneously. Many ENFJs have tremendous entrepreneurial ability. 

ENFJs are, by definition, Js, with whom we associate organization and decisiveness. But they don't resemble the SJs or even the NTJs in organization of the environment nor occasional recalcitrance. ENFJs are organized in the arena of interpersonal affairs. Their offices may or may not be cluttered, but their conclusions (reached through feelings) about people and motives are drawn much more quickly and are more resilient than those of their NFP counterparts. 

ENFJs know and appreciate people. Like most NFs, (and Feelers in general), they are apt to neglect themselves and their own needs for the needs of others. They have thinner psychological boundaries than most, and are at risk for being hurt or even abused by less sensitive people. ENFJs often take on more of the burdens of others than they can bear.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I already took this bloody test!

I seem to remember getting a "INTJ".

If I have time later today I'll take it again.


----------



## clavichorder

Klavierspieler said:


> I already took this bloody test!
> 
> I seem to remember getting a "INTJ".
> 
> If I have time later today I'll take it again.


On the one I submitted to this forum, I think you got an ISTJ? I remember such things, that's why I'm so limited in other ways...

And to Polednice, if you read this. Do the test! I'm curious.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> And to Polednice, if you read this. Do the test! I'm curious.


Very well! I shall report back soon!


----------



## Polednice

Another INTJ, of course!

Introverted: 89
Intuitive: 75
Thinking: 12
Judging: 56

Making me mostly a very expressed *introvert* (thank you very much, Myaskovsky!!!  ).


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> On the one I submitted to this forum, I think you got an ISTJ? I remember such things, that's why I'm so limited in other ways...


Indeed I am. Just took it again and that's what I got.

Introverted: 89 
Sensing: 38
Thinking: 50
Judging: 44


----------



## science

This time I am INTJ: 22 / 75 / 25 / 1.

Last time I was INTJ as well, and the numbers were similar.


----------



## Air

This is the second time I took the test and I got the exact same result. People don't change after all. 

Another INTJ here! It's an interesting trend because apparently we are the least common personality type of the 16 out there, making up only 1-4% of the population. But it seems that TC is full of the lot of us!

Introverted: 11, Intuitive: 62, Thinking: 12, Judging: 11

Which makes sense because I am a situational introvert; I like people but get tired around them most of the time. I do tend to judge things as I see them, but I always keep an open mind and judge things more on a relative, shifting scale than on an absolute one. I tend to think through all of my decisions, but am also influenced by my feelings at times. I am certainly intuitive, so they _certainly_ got that right.

For the record, I love how the INTJ personality type is classified as the "mastermind" personality and how we are classified with Newton, Caesar, Jefferson, Lucas, and Kafka. And better yet, Sherlock Holmes!


----------



## science

The key to a thing like this being popular is effectively flattering the people who take it. 

Really it's not testing our personality, it's testing the way we see ourselves. An interesting variation would be to allow the ten people who know you best to take it for you, and then average out their scores - and it'd probably be different. But as it is, it measures our self-perception. 

Then it tells us nice things about the way we perceive ourselves, and we all feel satisfied. "The person you think you are is a highly successful type." There's no personality type there classified as the "loser." 

Anyway, the INTJ / classical music phenomenon is very interesting. It might not be just classical music, but the kind of person who gets online and finds a classical music webpage and then goes to the off-topic part of it and takes quizzes...


----------



## Couchie

Your Type is 
INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
67	62	88	1


Us INTJs should start a club or something.


----------



## Polednice

Couchie said:


> Your Type is
> INTJ
> Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
> Strength of the preferences %
> 67	62	88	1
> 
> Us INTJs should start a club or something.


Ha! Me share a club with you?! We'll have Brahmsian INTJs and Wagnerite scum.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Lukecash12 said:


> As for me, I'm an INTJ: 100 introverted, 88 intuitive, 50 thinking, 67 judging.
> 
> P.S. The terms "introvert" and "extrovert" originated with Carl Jung.
> 
> This is almost identical to MBTI is it not?


Jung's psychological [sic] types are, to put it crisply, thinking, feeling, knowing (intuition) and sensing (kinaesthesia). He said that we all use all four, but each of us has a preference for one. He did not seek to categorise people in just one of four - or sixteen - boxes, preferring to see the richness in people's personalities that is demonstrated by considering the ways that each of us uses all four modes. Jung also, separately, developed the ideas of introversion and extraversion and, again, denied that anyone could solely be one or the other.

It's doubtful that Jung would have like what Isobel Briggs Myers and her mother developed from his work, as this not entirely doe-eyed article makes clear: http://www.skepdic.com/myersb.html. Mind you, I'm not entirely happy with this article's over reliance on a 'thinking' approach to the subject, seeming to dismiss a 'feeling' one, but at least it can spell extravert.

I find MBTI has a spurious sense of scientific accuracy when, in fact, it is quite approximate - like taking a photograph of someone talking animatedly and then insisting that the person always has the single expression she has in the picture, rather than adopting a wide variety of expressions. MBTI might be of some use in recruitment but I find, as a coach, the four personality types make a useful model - powerful, even - which people can understand and remember. Teaching a client sixteen types is too complicated.


----------



## Couchie

Polednice said:


> Ha! Me share a club with you?! We'll have Brahmsian INTJs and Wagnerite scum.


*Wagnerite* is a mineral, a combined phosphate and fluoride of iron and magnesium, with the formula (MgFe)2PO4F. It occurs in pegmatite associated with other phosphate minerals. It is named after F.M. von Wagner (1768-1851), a German mining official.

I don't think it will be a very popular group.


----------



## Lukecash12

Sid James said:


> ^^ Yes, it is a bit iffy, questionable, but as the OP pointed out, Carl Jung died like about 50 years ago, so I don't doubt his theories would have been challenged since then. But from what I can gather, his ideas/theories hold more water than those of Freud (?)...


Jung worked with Freud, and was in a lot of ways his successor. Jung's archetypes are just the most rudimentary part of his system, so not only are they outdated but they are incomplete. If one of us was "diagnosed" by Jung, he would have studied our social behavior, our work, our dreams (as in when you're asleep, not mellodrama and goals), etc. And he would have said some intuitive stuff, but then he would have started ranting about his ideas about mysticism and the human psyche.


----------



## Lukecash12

Air said:


> This is the second time I took the test and I got the exact same result. People don't change after all.
> 
> Another INTJ here! It's an interesting trend because apparently we are the least common personality type of the 16 out there, making up only 1-4% of the population. But it seems that TC is full of the lot of us!
> 
> Introverted: 11, Intuitive: 62, Thinking: 12, Judging: 11
> 
> Which makes sense because I am a situational introvert; I like people but get tired around them most of the time. I do tend to judge things as I see them, but I always keep an open mind and judge things more on a relative, shifting scale than on an absolute one. I tend to think through all of my decisions, but am also influenced by my feelings at times. I am certainly intuitive, so they _certainly_ got that right.
> 
> For the record, I love how the INTJ personality type is classified as the "mastermind" personality and how we are classified with Newton, Caesar, Jefferson, Lucas, and Kafka. And better yet, Sherlock Holmes!


Yep, it's pretty sweet being a Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Couchie

Took this test again:

5 years ago:
Your Type is INTJ
*Introvert(67%) iNtuitive(62%) Thinking(88%) Judging(25%)*

Today
Your Type is INTP
*Introvert(69%) iNtuitive(50%) Thinking(9%) Perceiving(25%)*

Basically I got stupider (probably from the drinking) and less judgmental. Sounds exactly right.


----------



## Pugg

Good one to dig up, thanks.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

ESTP
Extravert(41%) Sensing(9%) Thinking(9%) Perceiving(25%)

You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (41%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (9%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (9%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (25%)

Viz. preference for adventure, ballooning and leaping onto the back of a motorbike to introspecting and _Tristan_! (And I've taken my alias from the infamous Saint.)

(I normally get ENTP or ESTP.)

Three pages in, and only the second extravert. Is there a correlation between classical music and personality type?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I used to play cricket for Jung cricket club, does that count??

https://jungtigerscricketclub.teamapp.com/


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I used to play cricket for Jung cricket club, does that count??
> 
> https://jungtigerscricketclub.teamapp.com/


For you it does


----------



## Dr Johnson

I incline to the Kleinian.


----------



## Totenfeier

INTP (81%; 36%; 38%; 6%)

Introverted thinker, can be oblivious to the real world, pensive, analytical, precise, strives for correctness and will correct others, logical, systemic, seeks Knowledge and Truth. Good grammarians and educators. I'm an English teacher.

Works for me.


----------



## Jacred

INTJ; 56 25 22 1

More or less how I see myself.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*ENTJ

**entj................................. **what ever that means*

Extravert(38%) iNtuitive(34%) Thinking(25%) Judging(1%)

Dont think these test are accurate.................................
​


----------



## Woodduck

SimonTemplar said:


> ESTP
> Extravert(41%) Sensing(9%) Thinking(9%) Perceiving(25%)
> 
> You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (41%)
> You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (9%)
> You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (9%)
> You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (25%)
> 
> Viz. preference for adventure, ballooning and leaping onto the back of a motorbike to introspecting and _Tristan_! (And I've taken my alias from the infamous Saint.)
> 
> (I normally get ENTP or ESTP.)
> 
> Three pages in, and only the second extravert. Is there a correlation between classical music and personality type?


Maybe, but I suspect more of a correlation between introversion and interacting with people online rather than in person. It's less draining for us Intros, who like to maintain our own rhythms undisturbed.


----------



## Woodduck

INTP

80% Introverted vs 20% Extraverted 
75% Intuitive vs 25% Sensing 
60% Thinking vs 40% Feeling
60% Perceiving vs 40% Judging.

This type is found in only 1% of the population.

"INTPs exhibit the greatest precision in thought and language of all types. Authority derived from office, position or wide acceptance does not impress INTPs. Only statements that are logical and coherent carry weight. INTPs abhor redundancy and incoherence [and] can become obsessed with analysis. Once they're caught up in a thought process, that process seems to have a will of its own for INTPs, and they persevere until the issue is comprehended in all its complexity. They can be intellectual snobs and may show impatience at times with others less intellectually endowed.This quality, the INTP finds, generates hostility and defensive behaviors on the part of others, who may regard the INTP as arrogant. INTPs are often misunderstood, seen as difficult to know, and seldom perceived at their true level of competency. They are inclined to be shy except when with close friends, and their reserve is difficult to penetrate. INTPs are not likely to welcome constant social activity or disorganization in the home. They are very adaptable until one of their principles is violated, and then they are not adaptable at all. Because their feeling qualities may be underdeveloped, they may be insensitive to the wants and wishes of others, often quite unaware of the existence of these wants and wishes."

No horoscope ever pegged me as accurately as that. Makes me pretty aware of how difficult I can be!


----------



## Couchie

Yes, us INTP's mostly keep to ourselves, speaking up only to deconstruct, critique, and correct the views of others. It's no wonder we're not popular!


----------



## Couchie

http://www.classicalmpr.org/story/2013/12/10/composers-personality-type

Quite interesting to see my two faves as INTP/ENTP!


----------



## Totenfeier

Woodduck said:


> INTP
> 
> 80% Introverted vs 20% Extraverted
> 75% Intuitive vs 25% Sensing
> 60% Thinking vs 40% Feeling
> 60% Perceiving vs 40% Judging.
> 
> This type is found in only 1% of the population.
> 
> "INTPs exhibit the greatest precision in thought and language of all types. Authority derived from office, position or wide acceptance does not impress INTPs. Only statements that are logical and coherent carry weight. INTPs abhor redundancy and incoherence [and] can become obsessed with analysis. Once they're caught up in a thought process, that process seems to have a will of its own for INTPs, and they persevere until the issue is comprehended in all its complexity. They can be intellectual snobs and may show impatience at times with others less intellectually endowed.This quality, the INTP finds, generates hostility and defensive behaviors on the part of others, who may regard the INTP as arrogant. INTPs are often misunderstood, seen as difficult to know, and seldom perceived at their true level of competency. They are inclined to be shy except when with close friends, and their reserve is difficult to penetrate. INTPs are not likely to welcome constant social activity or disorganization in the home. They are very adaptable until one of their principles is violated, and then they are not adaptable at all. Because their feeling qualities may be underdeveloped, they may be insensitive to the wants and wishes of others, often quite unaware of the existence of these wants and wishes."
> 
> No horoscope ever pegged me as accurately as that. Makes me pretty aware of how difficult I can be!


Woodduck, you and I seem to be twins from another mother. I am constantly trying to convince my wife that "the issue (must be) comprehended in all its complexity." This usually results in her "showing impatience" with _me_. 

As for abhorrence of incoherence, I have more and more lately been resorting to the mantra "The stupid...it hurts!"


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

> INFJ
> 
> Introvert(22%) iNtuitive(28%) Feeling(25%) Judging(1%)
> •You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
> •You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (28%)
> •You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
> •You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)


I always get INFJ on these kinds of things and the descriptions of INFJ are usually quite 'me' (including the one offered on this site).

With that said, once someone said that I seemed like the 'ultimate J'...I guess because I am a notorious and literal OCD-type of person and my overall instinct is to evaluate the worth of things rather than to simply experience or perceive them. I think the way my life is at the moment influenced the way I answered the questions which may have made me less 'J'.

Along those lines, it would be hard to imagine myself being anything other than an introvert since it often seems like most of my life is spent keeping secrets, but I also can be quite gabby in social situations and I generally enjoy interactive activities more than solitary ones.

Reading the INFJ thing, you could replace the heading with 'Scorpio' and it would probably make sense to anyone all up in those kinds of things.


----------

